

Why We’re Not Photographing the Foo Fighters - spiralpolitik
http://www.washingtoncitypaper.com/blogs/artsdesk/general/2015/07/02/why-were-not-photographing-the-foo-fighters/

======
anonbanker
I saw nothing wrong with that contract.

